# inkjet printable vinyl for vinyl cutter



## jmanibusan (Oct 12, 2006)

what inkjet printable *heat transfer vinyl *sheets do you use or is available for inkjet printers that you can then put thru a vinyl cutter? I will be used on 100% cotton and polyester/cotton blends(fleece/sweatshirts).

john


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

That's a good question. I don't think there is a "Printable Vinyl" per se, but Opaque transfer paper is a form of that. On that note, I haven't read any good Opaque paper that CAN be cut on a plotter. There may be some that can be cut, but may not be good. There may be a good paper, but that may not cut well. IronAll for dark is a good paper, but from one post I have read here, it either didn't cut well, or not at all.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

prometheus said:


> ....IronAll for dark is a good paper, but from one post I have read here, it either didn't cut well, or not at all.


I'll second that as thus far I've yet to get a good cut on IronAll for dark. I've got 60° blades coming and I thought I'd give that a try. If that don't work maybe I'll try the plasma cutter in desperation. Seriously...all I've been able to accomplish on IronAll with 45° blades and different settings are torn cuts. If anyone knows the solution, I'm listening.


----------



## jmanibusan (Oct 12, 2006)

prometheus said:


> That's a good question. I don't think there is a "Printable Vinyl" per se, but Opaque transfer paper is a form of that. On that note, I haven't read any good Opaque paper that CAN be cut on a plotter. There may be some that can be cut, but may not be good. There may be a good paper, but that may not cut well. IronAll for dark is a good paper, but from one post I have read here, it either didn't cut well, or not at all.


have you tried the ColorJet Media? was hoping there was more heat transfer inkjet printable vinyl like those. 
Sign Supplies and Equipment: ColorJet Media 8.5 inch x 11 inch - 10 Pack - Low Price Guarantee

rgds.

john


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Doh! I just made a thread about this. But I was wondering if you're able to purchase heat transfer printable vynil and then cut out sheets that can be fed into your printer, then take it to the vynil cutter then cut it out. Would that be possible?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Ivan. LTNS. Not that I've been looking but just want to let you know I appreciate your help and knowledge with the 1400 printer and the claria compatable inks. Haven't done any transfers with the new refillable cartradges but a few maps (for driving directions) just to keep it clean and printing. Also use the self clean button often. Anyway, as to your question, I sure hope so. I have some printable samples and as soon as I figure out which one should be it, I intend to print a life size picture or my new great nephew, in tiles if necessary, and give to my nephew as a wedding present and maybe a little help with some promotion from him. If I can get decent results, I want to get a large printer like maybe a 9880 but maybe a 7880 or 7800. Depends on how much I can sell these old trucks for. Good luck and I'll post a picture when/if I get this idea to work. I'm kinda slow with taking care of wife and everything so if you get the chance to do something before I do, please repeat you excelent work with the printers and give us all the juicy details. Thank you and good luck.
PS Sorry,just reread you question and what I'm looking to do is put kids picks on interion walls but I do believe there are rolls of vinyl like your lookin for.
Terry


----------



## Ceejay (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi John, this site has a product that might work for you. velflex.com.au


----------



## vonlupe (Dec 16, 2009)

Check out poli flex 4600 or 4605. I have not tried them myself as of yet but am also interested in a printable vinyl without solvent ink. Hope this helps..


----------



## saltydogsgraphic (Dec 11, 2009)

I use jet opaque ll and contour cut on my Qe60 with no problems....I use flexi, very easy......


----------



## roslynscloset (Apr 18, 2007)

can you buy poli flex 4600 in the united states? also, does anybody know if it can be used on an epson 88 inkjet printer using durabrite inks?


----------



## vonlupe (Dec 16, 2009)

Give specialtymaterials.com a go, look under colorjet III I think this is what politape 4600 is marketed as in the us (perhaps to do with region specific media sizing). Not sure about compatibility with durabrite ink but wouldn't think that there would be a problem since its a water based ink?? hmm...


----------



## roslynscloset (Apr 18, 2007)

Vonlupe,
Thank you so much for the information...I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Try Roland opaque. It is available in rolls or sheets 11 X 17 or custom cut sizes from Beacon Graphics. Works with solvent or pigmented or dye ink. It is very thin, easy to cut/weed and survives dyrer heat with very little fade after 6 wash/dryer cycles.


----------



## yamamotto (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi! 
I use 4600 and 4605 more than a year and I have a lot of photos with my prints. I like stuff, just do not like to print larger sizes, because this material is thick.

Now I'm looking for something slim and probably will use a solvent printer.

Imageshack - dsc0882do.jpg
Imageshack - dsc0877v.jpg


----------



## moussnyc (Mar 11, 2011)

do you use a contour cutter to do the cutting?


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> survives dyrer heat with very little fade after 6 wash/dryer cycles.



6 wash/dry cycles isn't very much considering i wash my clothes after each time i wear them. i don't consider opaque paper a good product and won't offer it to customers unless they accept the crack/fade problems that will occur.

that being said i've done some things for myself not caring about the issues (basically a throw-away shirt) and have cut different papers with no problems with roland gx-24 and 45 degree blade.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

miktoxic said:


> 6 wash/dry cycles isn't very much considering i wash my clothes after each time i wear them. i don't consider opaque paper a good product and won't offer it to customers unless they accept the crack/fade problems that will occur.
> 
> that being said i've done some things for myself not caring about the issues (basically a throw-away shirt) and have cut different papers with no problems with roland gx-24 and 45 degree blade.


It really don't matter anymore. Roland discontinued the opaque. That is too bad because the replacement only works with solvent inks.


----------



## Carlo76 (Apr 4, 2021)

ivancuriel said:


> Doh! I just made a thread about this. But I was wondering if you're able to purchase heat transfer printable vynil and then cut out sheets that can be fed into your printer, then take it to the vynil cutter then cut it out. Would that be possible?


Yes it is possible. If you have cameo 4 print the image with the silhouette software with marks and then place the sheet in the cutter and cut.


----------



## Carlo76 (Apr 4, 2021)

vonlupe said:


> Check out poli flex 4600 or 4605. I have not tried them myself as of yet but am also interested in a printable vinyl without solvent ink. Hope this helps..


I tried that one and it is good and I don’t need to buy a plotter, an inkjet printer was enough. What is the trademark of this poli flex, where is the factory, how can I get it more directly from the plant or a bigger distributor?


----------

